
Who actually reads the code? (2015) - ashitlerferad
https://www.fsf.org/blogs/community/who-actually-reads-the-code
======
tracker1
Can't speak for anyone else, but I'll often enable watching on random github
projects I think might be interesting, or libraries as such... most of the
time I mark all notices read and move on, but there are days I'll look through
and review PRs... there's been once or twice I've seen some odd-looking
commits.

One was the author pointing to their own npm cache server instead of npm
proper (made it in from testing to a master commit), a few others just
"interesting"... I feel a bit of a responsibility to help the larger OSS
community, with whom I use so much, and am able to give comparatively little
as much as I am able.

~~~
ashitlerferad
#opensourceheroes

